# 3 hp b&s



## Albert279 (Oct 13, 2014)

Looking for the linkage setup for a B&S 3 hp horizontal engine
Model 80232
type 0597-01
code 73092103


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think this might be what you are looking for. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Albert279 (Oct 13, 2014)

ty Geo


----------



## Albert279 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the engine running but it will only idle, as soon as I open the throttle the engine dies. I think I may have a carb problem. any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might try opening up the adjustment screw about 1//8 to 1/4 turn and see if it improves any. Keep doing this until it will throttle up, if this doesn't work, then the carburetor may need service or there is an air leak in the intake somewhere.


----------

